

Obama Campaign Lies with Bad Math - pykello
http://scientopia.org/blogs/goodmath/2012/03/07/obama-campaign-lies-with-bad-math/

======
bwooceli
The server has apparently melted, so I can't react to the content. That said,
HN is usually a fairly safe haven from political troll baiting. Would hate to
loose one of my favorite refuges from that kind of nonsense. Let's keep our
community out of politics, there's plenty of other noise out there for us to
drive each other crazy over...

~~~
rsanchez1
So when it's an article critical of conservatives it's fine, but when it's
critical of Obama it's political troll baiting?

~~~
dccoolgai
Maybe I'm guilty of selective bias, but I don't recall any recent articles
openly criticizing the Romney campaign or its tactics like this...can you
point to any examples?

FWIW, my opinion still stands that this sort of stuff shouldn't appear on HN.
It's certainly not what I look for in HN content, in any case. Coming up on
the last 150 days of the election, I feel it's important not to let the HN
waters get chummed with political troll-bait. Stories like "X campaign uses Y
technology in a novel way" are HN-appropriate but "X candidate is a
liar/hypocrite/jerk" stories are not. There is enough of an outlet for the
latter type of stuff outside HN.

------
ceejayoz
Not really bad math. The math appears to be perfectly accurate. Misleading by
conflating disparate statistics, yes.

------
tthomas48
I agree with others. I think this could really be an interesting story if you
took out the name calling. I'm always amazed by the number of people who use
mean in ways that make people assume they're talking about median (or mix the
two).

------
dccoolgai
What bwoocelli said. With the caveat that "tech in politics" stories are
interesting. But ya - no "x is lying about y", please.

